# Goldelritzen-Babys im Winter



## engelanne (29. Sep. 2012)

Hallo!
Wir haben im Juni diesen Jahres 11 Goldelritzen in unseren neuen Tich gesetzt. 4 sind leider Katze/__ Reiher zum Opfer gefallen. Dann entdeckten wir im Juli viele Fischbabies, aller paar Tage schlüpften neue, zum Teil habe ich den Laich auch unter ganz glatten Steinen gefunden. Zwichendrin starben 2 große Fische, Wasserwerte waren alle top, der Fachmann vermutete, dass sich die beiden Elritzen beim Laichen verausgabt hatten. So, nun haben wir noch immer ca. 50 Elritzen-Kinder unterschiedlichen Alters (und 5 Erwachsene) im Teich, die ältesten sind ca. 2,5 cm lang, und durch die niedrige Temperatur im September wachsen die Fische nicht mehr so wie im Sommer. Kann ich jetzt noch etwas tun, damit so viele Fische wie möglich den Winter überstehen? Bisher habe ich einfach mit der Hand am Rad des Teichbeckens hin- und hergewischt, damit sich die Schwebeteilchen lösen. Da waren die Fische sofort zur Stelle und haben gefuttert.
Falls es diesen Winter schiefgeht, hoffe ich, dass die großen Fische im nächsten Jahr etwas früher mit laichen beginnen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!
Anne


----------



## HAnniGAP (30. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Goldelritzen-Babys im Winter*

Hi Anne das kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten.   
Auch mich würde interessieren wie groß Jungfische sein müssen um zu überleben. Meine Goldfischbabys, Goldelritzbabys und Shubunkinbabys sind extrem unterschiedlich groß. Die Goldelritzbabys sind noch die kleinsten. Leider nicht mit auf dem Bild.


----------



## lissbeth66 (30. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Goldelritzen-Babys im Winter*

Anni, meine haben die gleiche Größe und werden sicherlich über den Winter kommen. Die vom letzten Jahr waren viel kleiner und haben es geschafft . Kommt aber sicherlich auch darauf an wie hart der Winter wird.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Goldelritzen-Babys im Winter*

Hi Anne,

kommt sicherlich drauf an wie der kommende Winter wird

Mein Goldelritzennachwuchs von letzten Jahr war komplett  über den Winter gekommen. Waren alle bis zum Kälteeinbruch Mitte Februar (erst da fror der Teich richtig  zu) über am algenabgrasen.

MfG Frank


----------



## Lucy79 (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Goldelritzen-Babys im Winter*

wenn der Teich tief genug ist sollte das Überwintern den Meisten gut gelingen


----------



## Joerg (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Goldelritzen-Babys im Winter*

Hi Anne,
es kommen sicher welche durch. Das sind dann die stärksten und die werden nächstes Jahr gut wachsen.
Deine Anstrengungen helfen sicher mehr zu überleben aber du solltest dabei den Gesamtbesatz nicht aus den Augen verlieren.
Insbesondere, wenn extern zugefüttert wird, kommst es schnell zu einem "Überbesatz".


----------

